
We couldn't afford an Oculus so we built one - based2
https://github.com/relativty/Relativ/blob/master/README.md
======
marpstar
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16195055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16195055)

~~~
dang
Thanks!

